# KRILL IS AWESOME TO BRING OUT THE RED!



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I HOPE YOU USE KRILL TO BRING OUT THE RED BELLY! ITS AN OLD TRICK. I HOPE ITS BEEN TALKED ABOUT!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

im goin tgo try it with mr. sanchezi


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BLACKFISH said:


> I HOPE YOU USE KRILL TO BRING OUT THE RED BELLY! ITS AN OLD TRICK. I HOPE ITS BEEN TALKED ABOUT!


IT HAS BEEN: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ghlite=%2Bkrill

I HOPE YOU KNOW THAT YOUR CAPS LOCK IS STUCK IN THE ON POSITION!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, I think the majority already know.
I use it for my oscars colours as well.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i use it as a daily staple since there still too small for shrimp. Get colouration on them. Its great .


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

good stuff.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It has always been talked about around here......especially if you are in the correct forum!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Wao







I didn't know that. What you going to tell us next? that the world is round?

Hater


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I have actually looked at a ton of threads on here and what I see over and over is shrimp, white fish, etc.. I don't exactly recall too many folks preaching about krill at all. So I totally appreciate the provided info. I'll have to give it a try...


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

HATER, SPIERDALAJ!


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

BLACKFISH said:


> I HOPE YOU USE KRILL TO BRING OUT THE RED BELLY! ITS AN OLD TRICK. I HOPE ITS BEEN TALKED ABOUT!


the input is appreciated


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Im gonna feed my reds more krill then ever now since i have a wild baby there.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

definately works, but has been said a million times...kinda


----------



## mcmurrayjl (Oct 13, 2006)

I also have great luck with Krill, but also vary the diet quite a bit.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Sir_Chomps_Alot said:


> I also have great luck with Krill, but also vary the diet quite a bit.


Same here, works great


----------

